# Smaller goat breeds



## Calypso (Jul 27, 2012)

I am trying to find out what kind of goats would be best or easy to handle for me. So, I am leaning towards mini Nubians and pygoras. Can anyone post a pic of either as grown adults and give me any cons about the breeds?


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jul 27, 2012)

I raise Mini Nubians and love them. They are great goats. I use to raise Nubians but when I found out about the Mini I had to get them. I have small children. The minis are a great size for them to handle. My goats are sweet around the kids. They are also great milkers. 

Here are a few pictures of some of mine. 
This is Bridget. My 2nd generation girl. She is one of my favorite girls. 






Here is my third generation buck Patriot. I have him for sale at this time because we are short of hay and I sadly have to sale a few of my babies.










Here is one of my 1st generation girls. This is a picture from this Spring. She is very pregnant in the picture. She had three beautiful triplets.






Here is Patriot's daughter from this year. She is a 1st generation Mini Nubian out of a Nubian doe. She is going to be bigger than I want, but I am going to breed her to a small buck I have when she is ready. I just had to keep her because I love all the spots.






This was the doe's brother. He went to a great home where he will be used as a buck.










I could post a lot more pictures but I have more on my facebook page at www.facebook.com/heavenlyspringsfarm


----------



## Calypso (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the pics....  I have bought ameraucana eggs from you off byc. I was thinking about a few mini Nubian and Pygoras and can't choose so maybe a few of each would be the best mix for me. How tall do your Nubians stand next to your leg? Taller than knee high?


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jul 28, 2012)

I have some that are very short and some that are taller than I like. I don't have any pictures of them standing by me because I am always taking pictures. I have never measured any of them. I can measure several of them today and post how tall them are along with the goats' pictures if that is ok. 

I hope you had a good hatch on the eggs. I really love my Ameraucanas. They are great birds.


----------



## Calypso (Jul 28, 2012)

That would be great. Thanks for doing that. I do love my ameraucanas , they are sweet birds!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jul 31, 2012)

I measured my a few of my goats today. Here is what I got. 


Patriot-3rd generation buck 28"
 Bridget-2nd doe 26" I know hers is right because she was on the milking stand.
 Merlin-3rd buck 21"
 Princess-2nd 21"
 Marshmallow-2nd 22"
 Chief- Nigerian buck 20"
 Kaedance-1st generation 19"

All of these are Mini Nubians expect the Nigerian buck. I listed thier generation along with the height. I hope this helps.
The breed standards can be found on the MDGA site http://miniaturedairygoats.com/Breed standards/mininubian_standard.htm


----------



## Calypso (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow! About two feet or less. That will be great , I will probably be able to have more!!! I love goats, I really really miss mine. It will make me happy to introduce our young daughter to them one day.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 11, 2012)

Right now, i have several mini Nubians for sale and should be having kids in the month that will be for sale also. I thought I would get the word out, I don't know if I will have enough hay to get through the winter with this many animals.


----------



## Calypso (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry you are having to sell under those circumstances. I wish I could help. I know the sinking feeling about the shortage of hay because we had horses under those conditions.


----------

